# Transfert des mails iCloud vers autre boite ?



## L0uis-Cl@ude (27 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Ma boite mail principale étant Gmail, j'ai pour habitude de paramétrer un transfert automatique des mails reçus dans mes autres boites (outlook et compagnie) vers gmail.
De retour dans le monde Apple, je me suis créé une boite mail, mais je ne trouve aucun moyen de paramétrer ce transfert.
Est-ce possible ou faut que je laisse tomber ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (27 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Dans Mail, préférences -> règles ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (27 Mai 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Dans Mail, préférences -> règles ?


Dans iCloud (l'application web) il n'y a pas de tel chemin... ni aucun réglage/préférences/paramètres possibles.


----------



## les_innommables66 (27 Mai 2015)

Je n'avais pas bien interprété la question !

Solution de contournement : paramétrer ton compte iCloud dans l'application mail sur ton PC (outlook ?) et définir la règle de redirection vers gmail à partir d'Outlook ?

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (27 Mai 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Solution de contournement : paramétrer ton compte iCloud dans l'application mail sur ton PC (outlook ?) et définir la règle de redirection vers gmail à partir d'Outlook ?


Alors je n'utilise pas le client Outlook sur mon PC (et cela ne fonctionnerait que lorsque le PC serait en fonctionnement...)
en revanche j'utilise Outlook.com, ça peut être une piste je vais essayer.

à noter que j'ai déjà tenté la manip directement depuis Gmail, et que ça fonctionne, mais avec une limitation de 30 jours 
(je n'ai pas pu déterminer si c'est Google ou Apple qui impose cette limitation (dont l'objectif est évident....))


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai trouvé autre chose,

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (30 Mai 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé autre chose,


Un grand merci ! je n'avais pas vu la roue crantée tout en bas à gauche de l'écran pour accéder aux préférences.....et là une fonction existe clairement pour "faire suivre ses mail à" une autre adresse


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai également découvert quelque chose grâce à ta question !


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (30 Mai 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> J'ai également découvert quelque chose grâce à ta question !


Mais encore ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Mai 2015)

Et bien cette manip de transfert de messages par iCloud, que je ne connaissais pas !


----------



## papyjanot13 (5 Novembre 2017)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ma boite mail principale étant Gmail, j'ai pour habitude de paramétrer un transfert automatique des mails reçus dans mes autres boites (outlook et compagnie) vers gmail.
> De retour dans le monde Apple, je me suis créé une boite mail, mais je ne trouve aucun moyen de paramétrer ce transfert.
> Est-ce possible ou faut que je laisse tomber ?


----------



## papyjanot13 (5 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,  la solution est très très simple mais mal  expliquée par apple.  Il suffit de se connecter * icloud* (impossible de mettre l'URL complète *car ce site la considère comme un spam. * 
Après s'être identifié avec l'adresse icloud et son mot de passe, l'écran icloud apparaît. 
Cliquer sur le logo Mail et en bas à gauche vous trouvez cette fameuse roue dentée sur laquelle vous cliquez.
En voyant l'écran suivant vous aurez tout compris pour une transmission automatique et permanente des mails icloud vers une autre boîte à lettre. vous validez et tout est OK ........


----------



## gat45 (26 Septembre 2018)

avec un mot de passe provisoire  via
https://appleid.apple.com/account/manage
   dans le tel  fair via  une adresse gmail imap entrer votre mail et mots de passe provisoire et c est nickel
de rien


----------



## fryboss (12 Juin 2020)

Pour transférer les e-mails d’iCloud vers le compte Gmail, voici comment:

Utilisez le navigateur de votre choix et rendez-vous sur iCloud.com. Connectez-vous ensuite à votre compte iCloud et choisissez l’option « Mail » à l’écran.
Vous verrez une icône « Paramètres », c’est représenté par la roue dentée en bas à gauche de l’écran ;
Cliquez sur l’icône et sélectionnez Préférences.
Dans l’onglet Général, cochez la case « Faire suivre mes e-mails à : »; sous la rubrique « Faire suivre ». Si vous ne souhaitez pas conserver une copie de l’e-mail, cochez la case Supprimer les messages après la redirection. Vous devez savoir que le fait de conserver une copie des messages transférés réduira votre espace iCloud.
Enfin, une fois les réglages terminés, cliquez sur « Terminé » pour transférer les e-mails iCloud vers le compte Gmail.


----------



## Totoro77 (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour, je viens de faire cette manipulation. Suite à quoi j'ai envoyé un mail test vers Mail pour vérifier que ce sera bien redirigé vers gmail et là ....rien! Le mail arrive sur Mail mais pas sur Gmail  . Pourriez-vous me dire si à part le paramétrage « Faire suivre mes e-mails à : » dans Icloud, il faut faire autre chose? Mille mercis par avance!!


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

Après avoir cliqué sur la roue dentée, cliquez sur Règles et créez-en une pour faire suivre sur gmail. Vérifiez aussi qu'il n'y a pas une règle dans Gmail pour supprimer les messages en provenance de votre compte Gmail.


----------

